
Google Employees Press 14 Buttons to Operate Their Toilets. - Mystalic
http://sfcitizen.com/blog/2008/06/26/google-employees-press-14-buttons-to-operate-their-toilets/
======
baha_man
What the hell is 'wand cleaning'? (Second picture, bottom left.)

~~~
jcl
It is evidence that any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable
from magic.

(And according to the manual, that particular button is for cleaning the
"cleaning wand", which is the thing that does all the washing and drying
mentioned elsewhere on the panel.)

~~~
markbao
Is there a cleaner for that button that cleans the cleaner of the cleaning
wand?

------
jrockway
Interesting. I've never seen a washlet with the buttons translated into
English before.

------
Tichy
Like I want to have a toilet splash water on me.

Most stupid idea ever, sorry.

~~~
noonespecial
More than that, I like my plumbing and my electrical systems to be _completely
separate_. Yeah, Yeah, I know all about GFCI, but how much power does all that
stuff take and exactly where is it all pointing???

Plain old flush toilet for me thanks.

------
tptacek
This is going to make such an awesome 2009 South Park episode.

~~~
dhs
Cartman: "It should be perfectly clean now that my shit don't stink!"

